# Kaxen's Multiple Tank Syndrome



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Figured I ought to do a journal thread.

I'm at a 5.5g, a 4g, a 20g, a 75g, and a 10-ish-g fry bucket. And an empty 10g I say I will put into storage but the plants in my 75g grow fast and I probably need somewhere to put my clippings...... 

Today I am proud of my Brazilian pennywort in my 75g. x_x I kill Brazilian pennywort in all my tanks except my high-ish-tech 75g.

I also switched the 5.5g to a finnex stingray and I'm a continued brand-groupie. I love you, Finnex.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

More plants after SNE.

I also spent like an hour trying to get the duckweed out. My riccia getting so thick! It feels like a green dishwashing sponge!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Am glad you started the journal. They are lovely and am glad you are sharing.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! 


aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh It looks like my java moss has some hair algae on it. oTL uuuuggghhhhhhh hair algae is the worst. >_> does anything eat it? might have to pull it out and hydrogen peroxide it or something or other


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Thomas's tank is on my desk now. x_x noticing how much time he spends in the corner. Thomas, you've got 5.5 gallons to your lonesome. 

The 75 continues to fill in. The aponogenton ulavus I got is getting pretty big. I like aponogetons. They grow so fast! My one crispus has turned into like ten plants. It shoots off baby plants like crazy.

Now trying my darndest to get my red plants to stay red. A lot of them, all the new growth is green. 

And trying to figure out the best ferts dose schedule. Had some crazy brown algae the past week.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

The multies had babies again!

I thought I saw eggs in the tube and now they are little heads with tails.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Update on the 75.

...............really neeed to get rid of some floaters, lol. Brazilian Pennywort out the wazoo. It grows so well in the 75 and I've killed it in all the others


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Got rid of a lot of the Brazilian pennywort.


Nick's fins are regrowing nicely and he's fighting snails with vigor as usual


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Your 75 is gorgeous! 75s are a great size, aren't they? I have one myself (although I think it's longer and shorter than yours) and I love it.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! I love the size. I was originally gonna go with a 55g, but I like the 75g proportions way better.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my god my intake-outtake tubes were getting grody and ......

well.... I went and cut some of the tube so it wasn't long enough to do a loop-de-loop anymore since I assume that was contributing to the problem.


----------

